# Wanted:Shagbark Hickory



## Griffbm3 (Feb 5, 2007)

So here goes:

I have been calling around to the local nurseries looking for a shagbark hickory for my yard. I have a great spot for one, as there was one there many years ago, but the last homeowner had to cut it down after a lightning strike.

No one would help me since I only need one tree, and I am a homeowner. Once I name dropped my father from the Stockbridge School at UMASS, people were quick to give me other people that might have the trees. Unfortunately, no one has them, and I can't find any in the Northeast. I would prefer to find one in this region, and I am perfectly willing to drive around New England to make an adventure out of it.

We don't want to take any of the hickory out of our woods up in Mass since there aren't that many there for the taking. So if someone could recommend where to go, that would be great. Thanks for the time everyone...

Jason


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 5, 2007)

Could you take a couple of nuts from the trees in the woods? Start 3 or 4 and pick the best two and in a couple of years, pick the best one. It would be some hassle, but better than nothing.


----------



## acipitor (Feb 8, 2007)

*Shagbark Hickory*

Today's your lucky day. I'm a volunteer that works in my community to plant trees, and one of my species is hickory trees, primarily the Shagbark. I'm not surprised that few, if any, nurseries in your areas carry them. They grow slow, don't transplant well, and don't have pretty flowers or leaves like the pears or maples. They also produce hickory nuts, which some may find objectionable when planted in an urban environment. Mail order sources are one of few places you can buy these trees, but they're usually only 12-18 inches tall. I know two places where you can bigger trees mail order: TyTy in Georgia, USA and Grimo in Ontario, Canada. Google the names and you'll get addresses, phone numbers. etc. 

The trees I have planted have been dug from the wild. They range from 4 to 8 feet in height and 3/8" to 1/2" caliper. I usually have to cut the taproot, as it goes straight down several feet into the earth. The trees were planted in the fall of 2005 and fall of 2006, and to date, none have been lost.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Griffbm3 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Thank you very much*

I appreciate the reply, and I will look up the companies and get a tree or two. Thanks again for the help.

Sincerely,
Jason


----------

